# [Canadian NR] Sarah Strong - Skewb single 6.08 (+ the rest of the average)



## Sa967St (Jan 12, 2014)

DNFing is my thing, and skewb is my thing, so I'm not particularly surprised that I managed to get a DNF skewb average. 

(DNF), 12.29, (6.08), DNF, 6.18 => DNF avg5



Spoiler: Reconstuctions



Scrambling notation is WCA notation.
Solution notation is this: http://rubikskewb.web.fc2.com/skewb/skewb_solution.html

1. L B L U R L' R U' L

z2 b R B R' B' // yellow layer (orange on regular colour scheme)
z2 r' R r R' z R r' R' r // rest (misrecognition, off by a U perm)

Fix: x r' R r R' z2 r' R r R'

2. L R U' L R' B L B U

x y' R z R' r' R r // purple layer (yellow on regular colour scheme)
R r' R' r (*) z' R r' R' r // CLL + U center (derp)
r B' l B' r' l B' l // H perm

(*) and on should have been: z R r' R' r z2 r' R r R'

3. L B' R' L R' U' B L R

z x r R' z' r' // green layer
r' R r R' // CLL + U center
x' z' r' R r R' z2 r' R r R' // U perm

4. L B L B' R' U' B U' L

x y2 R' r' b R' r' R r // white layer
(**) r' R r R' R r' R' r z R r' R' r z r' R r R' z r' R r R' // rest (I don't even, off by a U perm)

Fix: z2 y' r' R r R' z2 r' R r R'

(**) and on should have been: r' R r R' z r' R r R' z R r' R' r

5. L' R B U' B' U' L R B'

x' z' R' B R' B R' B' // green layer
z2 r' R r R' // CLL + U center
y z r' R r R' z2 r' R r R'// U perm




[youtubehd]UpebcxsVpfI[/youtubehd]


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 12, 2014)

I love the forth solve. :fp taking literally


----------



## Paradox Cubing (Jan 12, 2014)

What competition was this at?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 12, 2014)

blizzard town


----------



## SirWaffle (Jan 12, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 12, 2014)

Did you do 1lll or did you think you skipped something?


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 12, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Did you do 1lll or did you think you skipped something?


On the first DNF I thought I had a different case. On the 12.29 I did hedgie + H perm instead of y2 hedgie y2 sledgie because I panicked. On the second DNF I did the wrong alg because I just relearned that case and messed up.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 12, 2014)

gj, but bj
no, nice job!


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 12, 2014)

The video thumbnail is awesome


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Jan 12, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> I love the forth solve. :fp taking literally



My finest facepalm yet.


----------



## Nilsibert (Jan 12, 2014)

Congrats on the NR!

BTW, from a Skew-noob: Is there much luck involved in skewb? I've seen a lot of deviation in solves.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 12, 2014)

Nilsibert said:


> Congrats on the NR!
> 
> BTW, from a Skew-noob: Is there much luck involved in skewb? I've seen a lot of deviation in solves.



Thanks. 

It depends on the method. In some of them, getting skips or really easy cases can save a lot of time.


----------



## cubingboss (Jan 13, 2014)

http://www.tubechop.com/watch/1845345 here is just the facepalm


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 13, 2014)

cubingboss said:


> http://www.tubechop.com/watch/1845345 here is just the facepalm


I already uploaded that clip separately. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWApEALzaFA

Also, Ranzha made it into a gif: http://i.imgur.com/OJUpdAs.gif


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Jan 13, 2014)

Sa967St said:


> I already uploaded that clip separately.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWApEALzaFA
> 
> Also, Ranzha made it into a gif: http://i.imgur.com/OJUpdAs.gif



I am greatly amused by this clip. not only can I enjoy watching Sarah facetimer and myself faceplam, but there is a man somewhere nearby who laughs like a sheep


----------



## NZCuber (Jan 13, 2014)

Hard luck with the average.


----------



## Cubeologist (Feb 5, 2014)

So cool. Nice job.


----------

